# Recommend Breeders Mid to North East



## lisette (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey everyone I am new here, and recently lost my black/tan GSD after 14 yrs . I am currently looking for either sable or darker colored dog (I think another b/t would just be weird for me) Im not planning on any type of competitions or anything just a hiking/running partner. I have been looking at a ton of breeder websites, but everything I look at I keep seeing dif. red flags or at least what I think may be red flags the main one being shipping a pup. So here are my two questions.

1 does anyone have any recommendations for breeders of darker colored dogs in the North East to Mid east area (Im in eastern pa but willing to drive 5-6 hours for a good pup)

2. Is it normal for breeders to allow shipping? I didn't think it was but every site I seem to find mentions they will ship for an additional cost so I end up crossing them off the list.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Why is shipping a pup a red flag?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Yes, it's normal now to ship. I have shipped two of my dogs and picked up the other 3. 

While I have never owned one if his dogs, Jim Hill at Wyndmoor is a great guy, has been in the breed for a very long time and helped me with my first GSD. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lisette (Jul 11, 2014)

I just feel like anything could happen while he/she is in shipment...it's a living thing not a toy or something. Maybe I'm just being overly protective? Is shipping normal??


----------



## lisette (Jul 11, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> Yes, it's normal now to ship. I have shipped two of my dogs and picked up the other 3.
> 
> While I have never owned one if his dogs, Jim Hill at Wyndmoor is a great guy, has been in the breed for a very long time and helped me with my first GSD.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, this will be the 1st puppy I am actually purchasing (I was in 5th gr when I first got my last one) So I am crazy about what to look for, what could be signs of a not so good breeder. etc etc.
I'll check him out though for sure.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes it's very normal. Many people have a very concise idea of what they want/need in a dog (especially for a working dog or high level of competition) and you cannot limit yourself to breeders that are within a few hour's drive.

I've shipped a puppy from MI to FL and he did fine, even with a long layover in TX. I passed up several potential buyers close by because they were not a good fit for this puppy.


----------



## lisette (Jul 11, 2014)

I see, that does make sense as well. I didn't really think of it that way


----------



## Kovic (Jul 15, 2014)

If you like long hair GSD, try Home - DELACRUZ GERMAN SHEPHERDS Also has a fB page.

For pet, http://www.guardianangelshepherds2.com/
Faults galore; blues, whites, oversize, livers
Mostly straight back dogs and some sables. She's a good person and takes good care of her dogs. She has a fB page as well.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Shipping is very very common....and it is always at the buyers expense, not ever included in price of puppy.

There are many many commercial breeders out there who specialize in producing dark sable puppies.....Christine Kemper is producing nice tempered, good looking family dogs from good backgrounds...she is in VA and a board member (Blackthorne Kennels)

Lee


----------



## lisette (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks so much for all the feedback!


----------



## Kovic (Jul 15, 2014)

BergerHaus Long Coat German Shepherds


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Shipping a pup is okay. My pup was shipped from VT to MD. He came flying out of the crate with no issues at all. It's becoming a lot more common to ship a puppy. Good luck in your search!


----------



## lisette (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey everyone! I think I found not only a breeder but also a litter I am super excited about. I had thought I wouldn't want a pup till spring time but I've stumbled upon a litter that was born July 10th (my birthday) and will most likely be ready around 9/4...my last gsd was born on 9/3. (Huge beliver in signs here) =)

So before I sent an email over...has anyone delt with Kleinen Hain Shepherds? Or have any dogs from them?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jakoda (Diane) has Masi from there.


----------

